# Non-potable water



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

I'm new on here, so hallo everybody.
Ihave a swimming pool and it requires topping up from time to time. I have found a supplier of non potable water, but to make it a viable proposition I need to order in quantity. I am considering trying to find other people in my area to share a bowser of water between us. Perhaps there is such a scheme running already? If you live in the Agios Silas/Ypsonas area and you are interested, please let me know. Thank you, Michael.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Non Potable water ? In what respect is it not drinkable ? In my experience over the years with swimming pools , many people get sick from pools filled with good water that have not been filtered/clorinated correctly . I personaly used a diamatatious earth filtering system that removed most bacteria and clorinated minimally over night , never had a problem . This was the system used many years ago in Great Britain in public swimming pools when water , at least in Bristol , was of far better quality than comes out of most of the worlds taps today . Purified tap water came in many bottled waters in North America until finally goverments stepped in to change that , because it was not neccessarily safe , even much touted Spring water is not safe to drink because of the use of pesticides etc over a wide span of years . When you swim , you often swallow so i humbly suggest you have the 'None potable ' water tested before venturing to use it in your pool , with a title like that ,it could contain all kinds of hazardous contamination , tap water is safer and you do not get expensive hospital bills . I say that with tongue in cheek , because some years back a small town in Canada had e-coli in its drinking water , several people died , all due to the incompetance of the staff in charge of the purification plant . Just my slant on the subject . Colin


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

Colin, thank you for taking the trouble to reply. The source we have has been verified as suitable for swimming pools, it is just that I need to order it in sufficient quantity, therefore need other people. Thanks again Michael.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*potable water*



S&MJP said:


> Colin, thank you for taking the trouble to reply. The source we have has been verified as suitable for swimming pools, it is just that I need to order it in sufficient quantity, therefore need other people. Thanks again Michael.


 the pleasure was all mine . Colin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

oddball said:


> Non Potable water ? In what respect is it not drinkable ? In my experience over the years with swimming pools , many people get sick from pools filled with good water that have not been filtered/clorinated correctly . I personaly used a diamatatious earth filtering system that removed most bacteria and clorinated minimally over night , never had a problem . This was the system used many years ago in Great Britain in public swimming pools when water , at least in Bristol , was of far better quality than comes out of most of the worlds taps today . Purified tap water came in many bottled waters in North America until finally goverments stepped in to change that , because it was not neccessarily safe , even much touted Spring water is not safe to drink because of the use of pesticides etc over a wide span of years . When you swim , you often swallow so i humbly suggest you have the 'None potable ' water tested before venturing to use it in your pool , with a title like that ,it could contain all kinds of hazardous contamination , tap water is safer and you do not get expensive hospital bills . I say that with tongue in cheek , because some years back a small town in Canada had e-coli in its drinking water , several people died , all due to the incompetance of the staff in charge of the purification plant . Just my slant on the subject . Colin



Oddball you are obviously not aware that it is illegal to top up your pool with tap water while this shortage remains. If you are found to be topping up your pool with tap water you could face heavy fines. People are being asked to report anyone who they see using their hosepipes either for their gardens or filling their pools.
To tell people to keep filling their pools with tap water is not only reckless but also shows your total disregard for the present problems and no thought whatsoever to what will happen when we run out completely because some people think only of themsleves and their own comfort.


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

Veronica, you are telling those of us that live in Cyprus something we already know.Why do you think I am looking for a source of non-potable water? Having read Oddballs comment again, there is nowhere that I can see where he is advocating the use of tap water to top up a swimming pool. Any help with the real problem would be appreciated.
Michael.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

to Quote Oddball
'When you swim , you often swallow so i humbly suggest you have the 'None potable ' water tested before venturing to use it in your pool , with a title like that ,it could contain all kinds of hazardous contamination , tap water is safer and you do not get expensive hospital bills'

Sorry that looks to me as though he saying use tap water.
I was not trying to tell you anything you already know Michael as it obvious by the fact that you are trying to source your pool water elsewhere.
My remarks were directed at Oddball.

As for your original reason for posting, had we been living in the same area as you we would be more than happy to share the cost of a bowser with you but we are in the Paphos area.


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

Veronica, thank you for your reply, it seems that you and I had different interpretations. I take your point. I am actually very surprised that some entrepreneur has not spotted an opportunity here! Sadly I do not have the capital.
Regards Michael.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> to Quote Oddball
> 'When you swim , you often swallow so i humbly suggest you have the 'None potable ' water tested before venturing to use it in your pool , with a title like that ,it could contain all kinds of hazardous contamination , tap water is safer and you do not get expensive hospital bills'
> 
> Sorry that looks to me as though he saying use tap water.
> ...


Hello , i am here ,"Looks like" he is saying ? I was discussing 'None potable water' and its 'Possible hazards' , tap water is safer , the inferance to use was all yours . Colin


----------

